# no jigging/popping this time



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I went to mountain with my family instead of ocean today. 
The destination was Bear Mountain in Upstate NY. Octoberfest is held in Bear Mountain on every weekends in Oct.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After having a good time at Octoberfest, we went to apple farm nearby.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Foliage around Bear Mountain*




























eagles are everywhere




































wild turkeys


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I thought they are eagles, but some said they are turkey ventures.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, those were buzzards in all but the last pic. Looks like ya'll had a pretty good time.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Roger said:


> Kil, those were buzzards in all but the last pic. Looks like ya'll had a pretty good time.


The sizes of the birds are as big as eagles and I thought they are eagles.


----------

